# What does your training schedule look like?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Now with nicer weather, I train 3-4 days a week minimum. At least one day is with a group. Training alone is not a disadvantage. Saturday: Club training---walkup double followed by a blind but my waiting time allowed me to work on "field obedience". My training yesterday was: water blind-lining drill (interference by goose on nest), shore breaking, casting, casting from land into water. Two dogs---2 1/2 hours. Today yard training drills and more on casting, probably 1 1/2 hours. I expect to train with someone on Saturday. We will probably do a MH setup.

I also work on obedience every day which is part competition obedience with things that are applicable to yard training.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Depends on what you are training for.
If I have a dog that needs force fetch. We train once or twice a day. The sessions are very short. I try to fit in a couple of retrieve with every force fetch session. So no more than 30 min. Each.
If I’m looking at running master hunt tests, those require more complex setups and I need a training group. The Saturday group I train with is 3-5 hours not including drive time.
Time depends on how many people and how many different set ups we do. 
If I’m training for a junior hunt test and it’s a really young dog, I keep things short and fun, a couple of retrieves and we’re done, so 30 min at most.

If I’m just training by myself and my husband is throwing for us, I can get in several very nice retrieves and a couple of good blinds in 1.5 hours. That would be master or Qual distances.

I think for lots of people its drive time that eats up a lot of training time. Then waiting for other people to run their dogs.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

myluckypenny said:


> This whole job thing is really getting in the way of my training :wink2:


I know! I’m in construction and field training is definitely a conflict! Sometimes I just have to take a long lunch and enjoy the day though. I keep all my training stuff with me and my dogs, so if I see an opportunity I can’t pass up....


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I think I need to start training in the morning, which I'm not looking forward to. But with it warming up I think it will be necessary. Then I can concentrate on the obedience aspect in the evenings. And work my other dog that requires a ton of exercise due to her energy level. Honestly, I just need to get her started in field work too so I'm not concentrating on multiple sports.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Depends on the type of training. Right now Maggie is just over 6 months old. We train (obedience) almost every day to some extent. I get home almost every day around 4:30pm so after she eats and gets settled we will go out. Pet Smart, Pet Co, Home Depot, dog park (outside the fenced area) for distraction training. We head out 4-5 days a week and a day on the weekend. We could be out an hour or 2 and is great physical and mental stimulation.If she seems out of sorts we take 2 or 3 days off and do nothing but play and chill at home to let her refresh. She loves working and struts during heel lol. I keep the training time to about 40-45 min each day.

I don't train for show, field or agility so others would have to help there. But field and agility should be much later as to not over work the dog as pups and their joints.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I don't train for show, field or agility so others would have to help there. But field and agility should be much later as to not over work the dog as pups and their joints.


I'm asking specifically as it pertains to field training. My dogs are past the basic obedience stage. Although I disagree with your assessment of waiting do to field work, I'd actually recommend you start your dog on field work as soon as you get them. Obviously in a safe manner though.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

"I'd actually recommend you start your dog on field work as soon as you get them."

I also like to start early. However, at one time, people did wait.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

gdgli said:


> I also like to start early. However, at one time, people did wait.


Really? How long would they wait? I didn't start until Fisher was 6 months old and I wish I would have started building that drive for birds and retrieves right away!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

myluckypenny said:


> Really? How long would they wait? I didn't start until Fisher was 6 months old and I wish I would have started building that drive for birds and retrieves right away!


From James Lamb Free, FUNDAMENTAL NO. 4

Don't start the serious training too early.....You won't gain a thing by starting a pup on the retrieving work before he is a year old.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been messing with field trial dogs since the early 1980s. Then, as now, I start training my pups at 7 weeks. (Of course, that's going to be 10 - 20 yard retrieves of a paint roller, but that's just the beginning.) I like to build the drive and confidence to go long (and hopefully straight) as early as they are capable, keeping success at the top of the to-do list.
Again, that's just what I do ... others may do it differently, which is fine ... there are as many ideas about training as there are trainers.
FTGoldens


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

I try to train 5 days a week with Sunday and Thursday off to give the dog a break. I try to do a mixture of land/water marks and a blind or two a day. I also try to mix in drills twice a week since the pup is 14 months. I have started all my dogs at 7 weeks with retrieving. I did swap it out once and did all my obedience and FF before I started field training and I saw no difference in the end result.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I train every day of the week whether it if formalized or around the house, I just enjoy doing yard work or playing training games. 

As far as training, during the week I train with a pro so I am out for ten hours a day but my dog is actually just training about 15 minutes three to four times during that time. We do land, water, blinds and drills working on some concept with each set up.
At home I work on line manners obedience and anything that needs to be practiced with drills. During the weekends I will often meet up with amateurs or go to our property and do a few set ups or blinds as well. 

As far as training early on, I can't think of a single reason not to start exposing and preparing a dog for field work as soon as they come home to me at 8 weeks or whatever. Most of the things that help prepare for this venue are things like scampering through the woods and creeks and muddy banks, loud noises ect. are things that most active pups should be exposed to anyway. As far as formal training, I still start obedience immediately but there are a few things that I incorporate specifically for fieldwork down the road like come into heel both sides and working with line movement. 

Just play with your puppy a LOT and build that solid relationship of trust and fun and your pup will do great!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

myluckypenny said:


> This whole job thing is really getting in the way of my training :wink2:


Same over here. I am counting down the years frown2 til I retire. I live in the city, and have no yard, so there is very little I can do around here. During the fall, winter, and spring, I am limited to training on the weekends. I drive about 60-90 minutes each way. I train with a trainer who has about 30 years experience and all the equipment and knowledge of set-ups. So, that's about 4-5 hours on Saturday or Sunday (plus travel). During the summer, I take a big chunk of time off work (like, six to eight weeks) and then I get out far more and work on what we need to work on at any given time like water blinds, or just strengthening casting on the T, or whatever. And I'll try to meet up with one of my training friends to do some marking. But summer is usually about 3-4 days a week, especially if we are working towards a test.

Important to also know how much your dog can train. Some dogs can train every day - some can't. Shala would shut down if we trained every day. I know here limits. She needs time to just be a dog, too, and play ball and swim, go hiking, or or do dock diving.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> Important to also know how much your dog can train. Some dogs can train every day - some can't. Shala would shut down if we trained every day. I know here limits. She needs time to just be a dog, too, and play ball and swim, go hiking, or or do dock diving.


I think this is a really good point. Penny could train every single day and love it, but Fisher I think needs a day or two to just be a dog.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I started early morning training today and really enjoyed it. I think doing that in the morning before work will help me prioritize yard work and other items in the evenings. Plus the guy I train with has three dogs he's training. So I usually handle all the dogs and he throws the marks. When its blinds, I only run his personal dog until I get the hang of it a little bit better. I think all the handling experience is really helping me do a better job with my own dog. 

One thing we are struggling with a little bit is Fisher's tenacity when going after a wounded duck. He has no problems with clipped pigeons, but with ducks he's a little more hesitant. He has no problems with dead ducks. Any tips on working that specific issue?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

myluckypenny said:


> One thing we are struggling with a little bit is Fisher's tenacity when going after a wounded duck. He has no problems with clipped pigeons, but with ducks he's a little more hesitant. He has no problems with dead ducks. Any tips on working that specific issue?


This reminds me of a buddy's dog, who had issues with picking up cripples of any variety ... even a quivering leg would cause the dog to blink the bird. So I offered to take the dog on a "tower shoot," where I knew from experience that the dog would have scores of opportunities in a highly charged, competitive environment to pick up crippled pheasants. For that dog, the training on pheasants transferred over to ducks. Voila ~ the dog's issue was cured! 

I don't know if you are able to hook up with a tower shoot, but, if so, I'd recommend trying it.

FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> This reminds me of a buddy's dog, who had issues with picking up cripples of any variety ... even a quivering leg would cause the dog to blink the bird. So I offered to take the dog on a "tower shoot," where I knew from experience that the dog would have scores of opportunities in a highly charged, competitive environment to pick up crippled pheasants. For that dog, the training on pheasants transferred over to ducks. Voila ~ the dog's issue was cured!
> 
> I don't know if you are able to hook up with a tower shoot, but, if so, I'd recommend trying it.
> 
> FTGoldens


That is EXACTLY how I got my conformation hesitant golden to come alive! She failed a junior because of a flapping flyer she was so scared of them. She was a different dog at the pheasant shoot and loved it, she was the only retriever there and picked everyones pheasants up. She even chased down a low flying cripple and she ran after it and caught it. It was the funnest time I ever had with her doing something like that. 

Try that for sure!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

@MillionsofPeaches @FTGoldens Thanks, I'll definitely give that a try should I have the opportunity!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I kitchen train obedience for the most part everyday. I live in the city with postage stamp yard but try my best get out and train field 3 days a week year around. It doesn't always happen but then there is also occasionally bonus days where I can fit in a 4th training day in my week. 
Looking forward to retirement in a few years.


----------

